# Maadi Postal Code



## akteacher

Hi all. Trying to have something sent from the states through DHL. What's the postal code for Maadi near Sakanat Metro Station? 
Thanks!


----------



## canuck2010

I don't think I've ever used a postal code when sending to Egypt using DHL or other couriers. As long as you have the Street, building number, neighborhood, plus contact info for the receiver it should be fine.


----------



## Guest

If you received any mail at the address you live in you'll find your zip code on the stamp.

There are six results for Maadi from the official Egyptian Post (EP codes) website, but it's in Arabic.

It's all around Maadi so I can't tell for sure. 

11742 - This one might be close to you. It's in Algazier Square, New Maadi.

11693 - This one is near Nasr St. - New Maadi as well.

11933

71731

11728 - This one is near 9th street or street number nine.

11711 - This one is close to the military hospital where Mubarak is.


----------



## Guest

I asked my husband and he said EP codes isn't a complete data base either, because it comes up information unavailable when we plug in a place close to there. He said DHL can probably help you with all the codes too.

On the map near Sakanat Metro in Maadi it shows Lucille's Restaurant. We looked at their contact information on how they fill out the address. It didn't include a postal code. We also tried to plug in the information from their place into EP codes and it came up information unavailable.


----------

